# convict cichlids



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

i have two covict cichlids and i dont no what gender they could be, how can i tell? also one like to dig in the gravel, is that normal or is it just playing?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Convicts are incredibly easy to sex.

Females have an orange stomach, males dont. It also is normal for them to dig, mine make hills and walls with the gravel in my tank.

What sized tank is this?


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

it is a rekord 70, one of the convicts has a few orange sacles on it stomach!!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

rekord 70? whats that? Is it a 70 gallon tank?

And if it has a few orange scales it is probly a female, but females usually have a lot of orange. And becaus ef the ditch digging I suspect they may be begginning to breed.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

no its 70 liter, i dnt no how mant gallons it is,i only brought them 2-day and i have never bread fish before, can i have some tips please?


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Not to jack the thread but i dont want to start my own for one question...Do convicts eat plants? I want a planted tank and i also want convicts.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

well you pretty much did, and yes convicts will tear up plants but i dont think they actually eat them.

fraser27- any orange at all its female, ive seen ones with two orange scales. Breeding is pretty simple with convicts, the parents do all of the work so you can sit back the first few times and just watch. Once you have and idea of whats going on you can put your hand in if you like.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

brick- no they dont eat them, yes they do tear the crap out of them.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

but is there anything i can do cos all i ahve is a few ornaments and a fake plant?
i relly want this to go smooth ya no!

Also how do i no there are eggs or fry?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

you will see them. You dont need to do much but feed the babies when they become fry.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

sorry for all the questions but how do u no when the pregnant
also i have 3 albino babrs and 1 tiger barb i put in to get the tank going would they eat the eggs when/if they come??


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They dont get pregnant.

And I would be very surprised if the convicts dont kill the barbs. Cons are VERY good parents. You dont need to worry about the barbs eating the fry, If they come anywhere near the fry the male convict will rip them up. Then again, I have a big 5" male, im not sure how affective a smaller con would be, but All I know is that my convicts have slaughtered any tankmates Ive tried. In a 20g, they really should be all alone.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Convicts will leave Amazon swords, java moss and most anubias alone. Other than that though its hit or miss.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

The parents will feed the fry the same thing you feed them. there is no need to give them special food.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well, I mean once you remove the fry. They breed again every 2-3 weeks, and pretty much discard their old fry.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

if they dont get pergnant, what do they do??


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

spawn like 98% of fish. The female will lay eggs on a rock or on some plants and the male will come by and fertlize them.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

the male seems to be digging in the gravel, hes at the botom now where its flat, do they lay on flat surfaces? and when will they lay???


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> They dont get pregnant.
> 
> And I would be very surprised if the convicts dont kill the barbs. Cons are VERY good parents. You dont need to worry about the barbs eating the fry, If they come anywhere near the fry the male convict will rip them up. Then again, I have a big 5" male, im not sure how affective a smaller con would be, but All I know is that my convicts have slaughtered any tankmates Ive tried. In a 20g, they really should be all alone.


the cons kille the barbs at night!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

heh, of course the did. Con pair in a 20g needs to be alone.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

they are now lol


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

*pic of em*

Female:









Male:









just thpught ill show u guys em!


----------

